# Sasha "I can't create my own shot" Vujacic



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

http://82games.com/random9.htm

We have absolutely zero offensive punch coming from our backcourt reserves.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

unfortinately i have his swingman jersey


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

I could care less about him creating his own shot. How about he just hits all of the open looks he gets...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Stupid Sasha, Sasha's a bum he makes Mckie look like Magic :/ well not really but you get the point.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jaj said:


> I could care less about him creating his own shot. How about he just hits all of the open looks he gets...


Well when you factor in that he is a weak defender and hardly takes creates for others the fact that all but 6 of his field goals have been assisted on just further cements him as a player that shouldn't be in anyones rotation.

I will give him credit though, he picks up point guards full court and makes them cut into the shot clock.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You're a Sasha hater.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You're a Sasha hater.


I think the term now is "weird hate fixation."


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Was this guy a 1st-round pick? This guy looks like he's 3 years younger than anyone on the court. Incredibly weak, and not very fast. But at least he tries on defense.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

If he's not fast, he atleast looks 10 times faster on defense than Smush. Smush always goes for the still and as is always the case, he gets burned time after time. He gets 1 steal a game but is burned like 20 times. He is not a good defender at all. His man is always breaking the lakers defense. Atleast, with Sasha, they have to work harder for their points.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sasha's offense is really limited. I don't know what the Lakers should do with him. Trade him or let him develop some more? At least he tries on defense.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

In the game against Sacramento at Arco he was making Bibby work. We haven't had a PG who could guard Bibby on our roster in years. Even when we were beating the Kings a few years back, Bibby was still scoring at will.

I say you have to keep him and let him develop. Hopefully he could develop his outside shooting and when Kobe creates he can be ready to hit the open J. But if he's not going to create shots for other players then the Lakers got to get another guard/foward who can handle -- not talking about Odom either.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kyle said:


> In the game against Sacramento at Arco he was making Bibby work. We haven't had a PG who could guard Bibby on our roster in years. Even when we were beating the Kings a few years back, Bibby was still scoring at will.


Bibby dropped 40 that game...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Stupid Sasha, Sasha's a bum he makes Mckie look like Magic :/ well not really but you get the point.



Is Aaron McKie still alive?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Its cause Sashas a wimp he gets intimidated so easily and he rarely penetrates. Oh yea hes always gettin elbowed at the likes of guys half a foot shorter than him like TJ Ford and AI.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

feel bad for sasha, (with that name he should have been a DJ)


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Odom and Kobe are the only ones who can create their own shot. Smush can on somedays, but Sasha has pretty much been turned into a 3 point spotup shooter. Sasha is just too slow too beat NBA PGs off the dribble, you can blame it on his size or whatever, but I guess he's somewhat a good fit for the triangle.

Interesting Sasha stat:
FGA - 208
3 pointers attempted - 119

LOL, more than half his shot are 3 point attempts.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hey Sasha had two unassisted field goals last night, you the man Sasha!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Sadly for your team, I think that if Mitch were willing to include a 2nd rounder with, they could have acquired Zoran Planinic from Nets... At least Zoran have more potential...


----------

